
Canadian Facebook engineer kidnapped by Iranian military while in Iran - jseliger
https://medium.com/@behdadesfahbod/if-you-read-one-thing-from-me-please-be-this-2262ec7b8af2
======
Mountain_Skies
>I entered Iran (as I was obliged to by international law) as an Iranian
citizen.

Having multiple citizenships confuses some people into thinking they will be
able to pick and choose which citizenship they will be treated as. Reality is
that if you are a citizen of the country you are in, they will treat you as
their citizen first.

The headline is disingenuous leaving out that it the person is an Iranian
citizen. Their Canadian citizenship is not relevant in Iran. I have both US
and Canadian citizenship. If I got into trouble in one country, I wouldn't
expect the other to be able to come to my aid. As a Canadian, I should expect
to be treated as a Canadian while in Canada. As a US citizen, I expect to be
treated as a US citizen while in the US. Iranian citizens should expect to be
treated as Iranian citizens when in Iran. That doesn't mean Iran's treatment
of their citizens is moral or just, it does mean getting another country's
citizenship is no shield against your other countries of citizenship.

